# Fox Racing Titan Race knee pads



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Fox Racing Titan Race

These pads are designed for MotoCross but they look like they might be ok for MTB. Anyone used them cycling?

I'm looking for a reasonably priced pad that will be comfortable for long rides, will stay put and offer mid-level protection at least. Scuffs and knocks.

Fang queue :0)


----------



## edgalang (Sep 20, 2013)

I crossed shopped those with these...
BILT - Immortal Knee Guards - Knee Guards - Protection - Off-Road - Cycle Gear

While it did not get good reviews online, the store clerk said the ones I got were definitely a better buy than the Titans (the store had both).

Unfortunately mine is still shiny in the bag waiting to be used, so I can't give a usage report.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Cheers.

I'm actually veering towards the G-Form pads. I think the protection they offer would be a lot less than a full hard-shell pad but they look like they might be more comfortable over long periods, which is more important to me.


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

edgalang said:


> I crossed shopped those with these...
> BILT - Immortal Knee Guards - Knee Guards - Protection - Off-Road - Cycle Gear
> 
> While it did not get good reviews online, the store clerk said the ones I got were definitely a better buy than the Titans (the store had both).
> ...


Bilt, CycleGear's in-house brand, is bottom-end motorcycle gear. No way would I choose those for MTB over Fox Titans, personally.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

My concern about motorcycle pads is that they were no designed for cycling in. on those pads the shin guard is quite short for instance as the pad would be tucked into a tall boot. More of an issue is that they might not be as good for the degree of movement and articulation a cyclist needs. 

Like I say, I'm veering more towards the G-Form ones anyway. From what I can glean they seem comfortable, a big plus, and should off at least basic protection. I'm not doing huge jumps or anything. Heck, I try not to do little ones ;0)


----------



## edgalang (Sep 20, 2013)

CycleGear sells the Titan's right next to the Bilt's. Apparently CycleGear does not consider the "Titan" purposely built for MTB.


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

No, I don't think they are. Fox's website lists them as MX not MTB gear. All I really was meant to say was that Bilt MC knee guards aren't the way to go.

Fox Launch Pro are a solid choice. Very comfortable, not too expensive, and far more coverage than the G-Forms.


----------



## edgalang (Sep 20, 2013)

Well I'm actually in the same boat as the OP. It's just that over the years I've learned not to buy anything you plan to wear blindly online. This is why I ended up with the Built one since I was able to actually test fit it. For some odd reason LBS around my area doesn't carry pads, and the Built one seems just as comfortable as the rentals I've tried a year ago (which is probably not that great either, but ignorance is bliss).


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

Art's Cyclery has a good selection and free shipping both ways.


----------

